# merged posts on Laproscopy and Dye Procedure



## yellowhope

Hi Guys 

Am about to have a laproscopy this month.  What should I expect?  Or am I better just to know nothing before hand.  Have  a phobia re general anaesthetic and this will be my first-yikes!  If I didn't have an ongoing discomfort on my left side and 2 failed cycles of IVF then theres no way I would submit myself to this.  Really afraid that I won't wake up. Any advice on how to cope would be gratefully  received.


----------



## Jelly Baby

Hi, quick reply from me as I'm just off to bed but wanted to say I was terrified of having my lap too but it went fine. The general was lovely - wonderful feeling of drifting off and then it feels like seconds later you open your eyes  It was quite painful but the relief on waking up that it was all done and I was fine outweighed any pain I felt! They'll thoroughly check you over before your operation and serious complications with general anaesthetics are very rare so I was told. Hope it all goes well   xx


----------



## chazzy333444

Hi Yellowhope....

I have got one booked for the 1st  of december! i have never been to hospital for anything, im a bit worried too...... but if this is what it takes to find out what wrong with us we have got to be strong! Im sure it will be fine, the girls on here and been great and i have loads of question answered!!! Dont worry!!!! when is yours booked for ? xxx


----------



## DBaby2

Hi Ladies,
I had my first lap and dye in March this year.  The GA is scary but to be honest its a normal to feel like that.  My DD 3yrs has to have treatment every few months and has to have a GA so we know its very safe or we would not ever put her through it.  My experience of Lap&Dye went ok.  I suffer with low blood pressure so I do not come round very well and takes me a long time (I actually had to stay in overnight because of it but it was fine).  The other ladies who were having it done were up and going home within 4 hours I think it was.  It is actually the recovery time which I was surprised with.  I was given a sick note for 2 weeks and I really needed it, I could have done with more time off but I was actually ok in the end.  My scars are not really noticeable.  They will explain it but you basically get a very small cut by your tummy button and one either side close to top of knicker line. The doc comes to you and explains what they found and what they did.  I had cycsts removed and a small endometriosis.

Good luck but you will not need it as they do so many you will both be absolutely fine.

Jo xx


----------



## yellowhope

Thanks Guys. I am having preop assessment in the morning and the op is supposed to be on next week. Have low bloodpressure and heart rate so am completely freaking out about the GA. My sister is after telling me that I should be more concerned about the grooming of my lady bits than worrying about a GA 
She knows I'm a complete prude who doesn't like putting my bits on display. That said the no. of Drs and nurses who have perused the said bits over the past three years you would have thought I'd have gotten over it by now cringe-cringe. 

JaJ1 I particularly like your description of it.  I'm going to think about that every time I have a little freak out to myself...Honestly I am not usually so neurotic, I just think all the prodding hits a raw nerve with me.  Please God this Dr tomorrow will be a nice one who will not  think that I am such a pain in the ......

Just want to wish you all Good Luck with your treatments xx


----------



## Jelly Baby

Good luck, you'll be fine I'm sure


----------



## Cherry6

Hi Even i hv to go for hysteroscopy this month for poly in my uterus. Waiting list in NHS is 4 months thinking of going for private can any one suggest any specific dr. Or hospital where I can go in london. I am new to this really hv no clue wht to go.


----------



## chazzy333444

hey Yellowhope.....

Did you have your pre op today? if so what things did they do ect? I have got my pre op next tuesday..... also does anyone know if you can still have this done if your on your period? x


----------



## Jelly Baby

Cherry - sorry, I'm really not sure about private care or London, sorry x

Re pre op - mine was just BP, pulse, general health questionnaire, weight, poss took blood from me, mrsa swabs etc. Didn't take long and was with a nurse. The lap should go ahead if on period, I was told that only on heaviest day/s of flow they couldn't do the dye part of my op as can lead to infection by flushing heavy blood flow up Fallopian tubes, which was lucky as I started spotting day before my op and as it was a Sunday I just had to wait to the Mon and op day before I knew if it would go ahead! It was awful waiting but went ahead fine   x


----------



## yellowhope

Hi Guys

Chazzy I had the pre-op assessment yesterday. They measured weight/height/bloodpressure/sounded out my lungs and heart and ran through a medical history questionnaire. Then had to go for an ECG.  Still have not met the surgeon. It seems strange to be having an operation without ever meeting the operator!!!


----------



## Guest

Hey Ladies

I have had two lap and dyes...I am extremely frightened of GA as like one of the other ladies i fear not waking up. However, although i have been extremely nervous on the day of the op it all went well and it honestly feels like you have just closed your eyes. I was up and around within 3-4 days on both occasions. I ached a little and had a little bit of a pain in my shoulder (this can be from the gas they put inside) but nothing major. I have a tiny cut in my belly button which is barely visible and the other ones you cant even see at all. x

Hope that helps and that everything goes well for you 

Nat xxx


----------



## chazzy333444

Yellowhope -  I had a meeting with a gynacoligist - he is the one sending me for op, and i think he is doing it but im not 100%.... whens your op? im sure it will be fine xxxxxx

natalie 1987 - thanks for posting for us...... im guessing thats my worry too (GA)... i have got mine on a thursday....so il have the weekend off ...... will kepp you updated! Are you going for ivf now? XX


----------



## Guest

hey ladies

chazzy - hey hun, yeah just waiting for AF to arrive on saturday so i can start taking my meds and finally start! . Hope everything goes well for you   . When is your lap? X x


----------



## lucy2831

Hi ya

I had a lap and dye and hysteroscopy done three weeks ago, was honestly not too bad. I am terrified on needles, and the worst bit of any op for me is always the cannula fot the anesthetic! In fact the last two i have had i asked for emla cream (its what they give kids to numb the area!!). For my lap I went to the chemist and paid £5 for it over the counter so i could take it in with me just in case the ward didnt have it, that really helped me. 

I have low bp too, and had a rapid heart rate after but it was ok, they look after you. On the day there was a fair bit of waiting around until they take you to theatre, they prep you before. The nurse i hadwith me was soo lovely, they know everyone is a bit scared and they hold your hand and distract you will the anesthetic goes in. After it was a bit sore for a few days and took me a good week and a bit to get back to normal, but every day you can feel the three incisions heal more. Take some saintary pads with you or else you end up with the massive bulky ones on the wards!! I had a bit of bleeding for a few days but nothing too much. Honestly you will be fine, and it is a relief to get it done and at least then you get some answers and can move forward. I was diagnosed with severe endo, so was a bit of a shock! I have got to have another lap to remove it as they couldn't do it all under one, and although its not pleasant im really not dreading it

Good luck and all the best xx


----------



## chazzy333444

natalie = Morning! I really hope all goes well for you keep us updated...... Bet your looking forward to getting started if you know what i mean!! I have got my pre op this tuesday then the lap on the 1st of december....  My af is due a few days before and some people all say different if they can do it while ur on or not so that will be one of my questions"!! XXXX

Morning Lucy thanks for posting..... im not great with needles either or any pain by i know its one step further to finding out whats wrong!  When is ur next lap due? xx


----------



## lucy2831

Not sure when next lap date is, got an appointment on jan 13th to discuss with fertility specialist, so I pressume we will discuss then, I have so many questions about whether we will need to wait and ttc for months after the surgery or if we will get iui or ivf?! who knows will have to wait and see. I'm not in the least concerned about the lap though having had it once, the fear of the unknown at least is taken away for the second. Good luck with yours x


----------



## ★~Reach4theStarz~★

Hi girls, iv copied and pasted this from one of my posts hope it helps

Just thought i would keep you updated, i had my laparoscopy and dye yesterday, being the first time i have ever had a operation and general anasthetic. Well some good news!! no tubes blocked which is great so now waiting for a follow up appointment in a months time to discuss the next step.

For those who are going through the same and not had G.A before etc....the thought and waiting is worse than the actual procedure. They had rihanna we found love playing as i came too and i started singing to it while still out of it which made the nurse chuckle    Im a bit tender this morning but its ok and worth it to know whats going on so there really isnt anything to worry about!!

Hope you are all well keep the chins up!!  

baby dust to all 
xXx


----------



## chazzy333444

Hi reach 4 the starz!

Did you have it done yesterday?? You made me feel a whole lot better!!! And great news for you!!!! Congrats!! What do you think the next stage will be any ideas?? And they told you there and then no blocked tubes!! Where are you from?x x x


----------



## ★~Reach4theStarz~★

hi chazzy,

Yep literally yesterday, i had to get to day surgery for 1130 and because i wasnt until 3rd on the list i had to wait until 4pm which was the worst bit, feeling so hungry and anxious but they were great in the operating theatre so kind and relaxing. 

I had literally just woke up still not with it and i can just see a blur of the doctor and he said i was all clear, i think becuase they are meant to finsih at 5 and i woke up at 530 he was itching to go lol.
I think the next stage i want to maybe push clomid becuase i have irregular periods i dont ovulate regularly so prob the best option for me...or could just be because i was on the pill for nearly 5 years its taking a while to get out my system.

im due another appointment in about a month in which he will show me the pictures and go over in more detail.

i am so lucky to be all clear the girl next to me had the same procedure and had one tube blocked in which he suggested that ivf may be the best route for her....but dont be alarmed its not the end of the road if you have blocked tubes theres so many options out there for you...

so dont worry yourself too much...i know thats easier said than done but just going through it myself it was a piece of cake....i feel unconfortable today and didnt get much sleep last night and my shoulders hurt from the gas leaving your body but part from that its not too bad   just stock up on painkillers and you will be fine.

im from hernebay in kent by the way 

xxxx


----------



## yellowhope

Hi Girls

I'm having the lap. done this week too. Wish me luck.......

Thanks for all the encouraging stories.......

Its great to see so many of you on the other side of the procedure doing so well.


----------



## ★~Reach4theStarz~★

lots of good luck to you yellowhope

you will be fine...i was s**ting myself as i have never had a G.A or operation before but honestly it is ok just enjoy the sleep while you can lol.

they put the cannula in and they put pre meds in without me even knwing and i said i started feeling dizzy and they said thats becuase weve given you something already lol...then it feels all tingly and you can taste the G.A ...the next thing i heard was them calling my name and the radio...its a weird feeling you feel really drunk and cold but i felt fine within about 30  minutes.. within under 2 hours i was on my way home...all done!!

also if they dont give you any extra dressings...ask them if you can take some just incase it bleeds abit...i already have some at home from work so i was ok ....i tend to bleed easy though i had a alot of trouble when i had my bely button pierced. 

try and keep moving as well...obviously take it easy not lifting heavy things and laughing can hurt a littel aswell so no comedy programes lol

all the best you will have to keep us updated 
xxx


----------



## yellowhope

Thanks a million Reach for the stars! Will let you know how I get on.......


----------



## chazzy333444

Yeah good luck Yellowhope what day are you in? 

Reach 4 the starz -  hello! ive never had a GA but you have really put me at ease! i had my pre op today nothing major took about 10mins couple of swabs, blood pressure and another blood test....

Im booked in to be there for 7.30am so hoping im one of the first in.... I asked to day if being on period matters but she said no, whish i wasnt tho!! Im in on the first then i have my follow up on the 5th......

so pleased for you with your outcome tho! xx x


----------



## Furmummyx2

I had a lap in feb and was so worried but hun, I was fine, the worst part was them trying to get a vein to get a needle in! It was fine and all the nurses were lovely 
Try not and worry too much 
lots of love and hugs xxxxxxxx


----------



## yellowhope

Hi Chazzy I'M in tomorrow!!!!!!!


----------



## chazzy333444

Good luck yellowhope. Make sure you update us when you out  x x x


----------



## yellowhope

Hi Guys 

Just to let you all know I have survived the GA and laproscopy. I was terrified. While sitting outside the theatre I felt that I could have hopped off the bed and did a runner....so glad I didn't.  The theatre nurse squeezed my hand as I lay on the operating table and the anaesthetist was lovely.  I know I sound like a mentalist but that squeeze on my hand let me know just at the right time that somebody cared.  The operation revealed endo ,a hyrosalpinge on left tube and endo  nodule on bladder and deep in intestines.  The surgeon did not clip the hydrosalpinge as he did not obtain consent for it prior to operating.  I would have been happy for him to clip this as he says the tube is functionless. Have had lots of shoulder pain from the gas but otherwise feel like I'm well on the mend.  Thanks for all the good wishes. Don't think I would be as terrified to have a GA again.


----------



## Jelly Baby

Ahh, am pleased it wasn't as bad as you thought  xx


----------



## ★~Reach4theStarz~★

welldone yellowhope...told you its not that bad  . it is scary knowing your relying on our people while you are in a vunerable state but they do understand and are so kind and look after you.

just make sure you take things easy for a week or two....make the most of it like  did getting DF to do things lol 

hopefully now you can get things sorted and move onto the next step  

all the best 
xxx


----------



## chazzy333444

Hi Yellowhope!
I have been coming on here everyday to see if you had been on!! Glad ur ok and op went well...... do you feel you are back to normal now or would you recommend a week off work?

Take it you wil have to have the op again? Have you got  a  foloow up appointment?
Best wishes xxx


----------



## ★~Reach4theStarz~★

hi chazzy, i would definately recommend a week off work...because you will be in a bit of pain and walk round like a bent over lil old lady lol ...also it is very difficult to drive because you use your abdominal muscles when driving. ...i was recommended not to drive for a week...even now a week and a day later it stills tugs at the stitches when driving and doing things round the house but its starting to ease

depending on your job you may need another week off....i work on a ward so alot of manual handling and long hours so i went to the doctors who signed me off for another week. 

good luck hope it goes ok  
xxx


----------



## chazzy333444

Hi Reach 4 the starz...... yeah defo think a week is a good idea...... glad your on ypur feet again!
Just saw you havnt got long till your follow up, upi got any idea whats next, as they told you clear tubes yeah? xx


----------



## yellowhope

Hi Girls

I was told to take a week off by my GP. However the surgeons instructions were that I would need 4 weeks off. I told them that I only had booked a week off and then they told me to take 3 off as I had an operative lap. Apparently 1 week should be fine for a diagnostic one. Am feeling stronger ech day. My day job can be very physical and the public can be very demanding to deal with so Im now booked off a second week but will up it further if I need to. Am self employed, luckily so can pretty much decide what I want to do. Was also told not to drive/operate machinery until I feel I would be able to do an emergency stop in a car. My sister has taken a week off work and come home, to look after me and my DH is also off work to be at my beck and call.....am very lucky really. Hope you all make good recoveries too...


----------



## ★~Reach4theStarz~★

lol yellowhope your so lucky i had about 2 days of sympathy from the DF then left to get on with it lol. 

chazzy...i have no idea whats next as my tubes are clear so at the moment i suppose i fall in the category of 'unexplained' but maybe ill be put on clomid or something or have further tests. if the doctor says give it a few more months i think ill flip!! will definately push for something to happen...this waiting is enough to send you


----------



## chazzy333444

Morning ladies!

Yeah defo push for something! being told to go away and keep trying is the worst! - What do you think we have been doing for the last couple of years?  

Did they do bloods for you b4 to see if you had ovulated?
They did for me and my level was 2. To show that u have ovulated is well over 20 i think......... 
My guess is if i have got clear tubes i will get clomid. if they find endo i guess its ivf ........xx


----------



## ★~Reach4theStarz~★

I had bloods done the one during af was normal...the 21 day one the results wernt through yet...so ill ask at my appointment and go from there,

isnt it just?! wait wait wait....im quite lucky coz when i was refered to a fertility clinic my gp recommended one and it turned out it was private...but i dont have to pay as its through the choose and book nhs scheme. ...dont know if you have heard of that??

so thats probably how im beeing seen and tested so quickly. 

its so annoying if i knew for definate eventually i would get pg then maybe i wouldnt worry so much but reading some stories of people ttc for years with unexplained infertility and tried everything...its scary!! I dont know how i would cope if i knew i would never have kids  

but anyways big   chin up and carry on !!
xxxx


----------



## yellowhope

Hi Girls

It probably would be a good idea to get something like clomid.  We are hoping to get going straight away in the new year with ICSI, but we are going to definately up the loving as soon as I'm fit!!!!(possibly too much info!) It would be a dream to get preggers without needing IVF/ICSI before the treatment starts. I'm hoping the cycles may be a little more regular after this endo removal.. 

I think we definately all need to keep our chins up and live in hope.  There's no way I'm going to give up on this dream yet....


----------



## Spoony

I am so sorry if this is in the wrong thread :/

I had my Lap on the 8th (16 days ago) and one of my stitches (on the left of my belly) is itchy and sometimes feels hot.
Is this just a sign of it healing?  There isn’t any pus or liquid coming from it.

Just wanted to check if this is normal before making an app with the quacks


----------



## Sheilaweb

Hi Spoony, 
Itching in a good sign of healing, its also great that there is no puss or liquid.... Are your stitches dissolveable, or do they need to come out.
I ask as one of my dissolveable stitches began to really aggrevate me, hubby told me that the skin was growing over it, so grabbed the tweezers - took a deep breath and pulled it out!
Best wishes
Sheila


----------



## Spoony

Hi Sheila, thank you.  Yes, they are the dissolvable stitches  

They told me theyd be out in 2 weeks, looking online its more like 6! 
Also, like you, I've read skin growing over them Eeek!

How long after your op was it when you tweezered one out?


----------



## Sheilaweb

Hi Spoony - I guess I pulled mine at around 3 - 4 weeks....I was still pretty nervous and still pretty bloated after my surgery 
Hope this helps
Sheila


----------



## xKTx

Hi Girls,
I'm scheduled to have lap n dye on 2nd of feb.. My consultant is thinking Endo,I didn't even know it caused irregular cycles as I've never really read much about it! Anyway she asked if I my remaining tube is hydro would I give permission to remove it but I said no. Now I've had a change of heart & wondered if anyone knows if I can change my permission at my pre op? I'm more scared of waking without my tube eeek! So nervous!


----------



## yellowhope

Hi KT

I'm not sure that endo does cause irregular cycles as I also have PCOS, meanining my cycles for me can range from 33-42 days.  The surgeon did not remove my hydrosalpinge as he had not discussed the possible removal of the tube with me prior to the op. I only met him on the morning of the op. and he would have had my consent had we had a proper discussion as to what he might find when he went inside. I wish he had removed the tube as it is functionless and fluid coming through it could well be the cause of the loss of my two embryos that were transferred during my first cycle.  Hydrosalpinges can lead to lower implantation of embryos rate. I'm now consious that when i have my next cycle this "fluid" will appear again and ruin another cycle.  As the Surgeon said to me when you still have your ovaries you can still get eggs for ivf,with or without tubes. I see it from the perspective that mine can't get me preggers, so they may as well remove it and increase my chances with ivf/icsi. You can always change your mind for any consent to any operation pre operatively if that what you want. I know it's very tough on you, just wish you all the best for your treatment.


----------



## xKTx

Hi yellow,
Thanks for your reply. Sorry if I missed something as on my phone but are you having ur tube removed now? My cycles range from 28 to 76 days but my day 21 bloods came back fine & specialist said she think I am ov'n just not regular and when she suggested endo because of some of the other symptoms I have I thought that was the cause! Glad I can change my permission as I'd just rather it be over with,like you said its no use to me n I know if I have to take the ivf route then I'm in a better position. All the best to you  x


----------



## yellowhope

Hi KT

Currently I'm waiting for the post-op review. I spoke to the surgeon the day after the operation and he said that had he had consent he would have clipped it. I asked him what about the fluid if it again reappears as it did in my first two cycles, and he didn't seem to think it would be a problem. However I ask myself if it does appear (fluid in uterus) during next cycle I would be reluctant to have any embryos created transferred into a potentially hostile environment. Best of luck to you too xx Hopefully 2012 will bring us all what we are aiming for


----------



## FX1

Chazzy I hope your lap goes well today.  Let us know how it went.

I just had mine last week and I wanted to add my experiences here since this post was the most reassuring one I had found (thank you ladies!).  After I read it I wouldn't let myself read any other ones so that I could have the 'it's not that bad' in my mind!  Some other forums about laps are scary!!  

Of course, I was still terrified of having it done and even took a diazapam the night before.  I was literally shaking on the bed in theatre before they put me out.  But I drifted off to sleep and woke up just fine really without pain (you've got so much painkillers in your system at that point).  The surgery really is not that bad.  

The worse bit of the recovery has been getting up since it's hard not to use your tummy muscles and honestly my back is hurting a bit since I think I've been situating myself weirdly to compensate.  I think you do definitely need at least a week off work to be able to be normal - I'm taking two just because my job is fairly physical with lots of lifting/carrying.  

Anyway, I think a lot of the fear is probably just as much about other things - what they find in there.  I was lucky in my case that I didn't have endo and my tubes were clear and my cyst completely removed so that now we can do IVF.  

I hope we'll all be pregnant soon.


----------



## yellowhope

Thats great that you got on so well  I'm now 2 weeks and getting better and better, even going back to work on Monday!!!!  Best wishes for the future FX1.


----------



## Jelly.B

Hello girls.. just wanted to say hi. Read your posts and totaly understand where some of you are coming from when talking about your tubes. I was adviced to have mine out before trying ivf as mine was very swollen and hydro. Doc thought my chances with ivf would be so much higher without them. I didnt have to think about it long, I said yes there and then.. if anything can higher your chance of having a baby in your arms then suely that is worth it   If you have to do ivf anyway, your tubes are useless, there is no need for them, why have them. Maybe yes, its a female thing.. but at the end of it, if they not working, if it might lower your chance then I would say go for it. Must say I was never in pain after my tube removal.. sore yes, but not pain, maybe I was lucky   soreness for 3-4 days then I was up and running, very happy about that.
The back ache some of you are talking about is because of the gas travelling from stomach to your back. On my ever first cyst removal I had that, and that was horrid! This op I told doc about it, and he removed as much of the gas as poss, result!
Hope you are all good and I wish you all the best  
xxxxx


----------



## FX1

Thanks Yellowhope!  Good luck going back to work.  I see that you're doing ICSI in 2012 - I hope we'll do it around July (since right now we're going to try for some of that post-lap success you hear about) so perhaps I'll see you in the other forum.

Jelly - I didn't realise that you could get pain in your back from the gas...I thought it was just in the shoulder.  That makes sense though.  Thanks.

Best of luck everyone!!


----------



## Madam Twinky

Hope someone can please help me. I'm due to go in for a lap & dye on Friday but AF is due Wednesday, will they still perform the operation?
No one has mentioned where I am in my cycle?
Really don't want to delay it as if I'm a couple of days late I could have it done then get AF after. 
Any advice is very much appreciated.


----------



## Jelly.B

Hi Madam Twinky - I had my af when I had m lap and dye, according to my doc there was no problems. I would however ring your surgery on Monday to dubbel check and see what they say.... I came on day before, and the second day is always the heaviest for me and that was still fine by doc. Sure you be fine but do check just incase. Hope that helps a little
xxxxx


----------



## chazzy333444

hey girls

hope ur all well. i had my lap on thursday...... im gonna be honest...... went in 7.30 in the morning waited for ages! i think i went down just before 12. i was worried about having the canula thing in my hand but was just a little scratch and that was it.they gave me some drugs and i driffed off..... woke up 1sh i think i really struggled to wake up.... not sure if it was the drugs if i didnt get on with them or i was just really tired......... i had my af and that didnt matter!! i did have another sleep then woke up feeling sick..... they gave me some drugs and that sorted me out........ everyone else in the ward was starting to go home. at 5.30 i asked when i could go home, they said i had to eat and go for a wee...... so i really pushed myself...... had a sandwich and i was going home about 6.30. the recovery over the last few days has been painful laying down has been fine but the moving and getting up has been painful but every day is getting better.......... i have got my follow up on monday the 5th...... the doctor said he found a very small about of endo which he burnt off...... i have no idea what the next stage is...... but i will up date you! I just know i will do anything to get closer to my bfp! xx


----------



## yellowhope

Well done Chazzy! It's great to have it over and done with. Just don't do too much too soon. The Dr told my husband I should not do any house work for 6 months  The gas pains are tough but thank God for painkillers, they do make it much more bearable. I'm sending you some


----------



## Madam Twinky

Thanks for the info, glad all went well for you guys.
Just wondered do you think I should phone the fertility clinic I am under or the dept that I'm actually having the surgery? 

Thanks again x


----------



## yellowhope

Hi Twinky

I think that either of them would know, I really don't think it matter which you call as the nurses are bound to know for sure. Best of luck xx


----------



## chazzy333444

Hey ladies....

Thought i would give you a update! feeling sooo much better today hardly any pain!! Anyway went back for my follow up with the gyn..... he said tubes are ok just found the mild endo which they treated..... but he said now he cant do anymore for me and the next step he has transfered me to the queens hospital at romford....... i think he was sort of saying the next step is clomid?? he said i will have a appointment in the next 3 months  - more waiting boo!!!!

Anyone else being treated at queens?? think my next step is clomid?

Babydust to all x x x


----------



## yellowhope

Hi Chazzy 
Thats great news....what a relief that must be to get such news!! I'm really glad that all went so well.


----------



## Madam Twinky

Hi,
Just to let you know it didn't matter if I was going to be on my period or not although after all that worrying I started my period on Tuesday so all done and dusted now anyway! 
I'm going in for my lap & dye tomorrow 8am.


----------



## Jelly.B

Madam Twinky - just wanted to wish you best of luck for tomorrow   
xxx


----------



## ★~Reach4theStarz~★

hi madam twinky....

by now you have probablyhad your lap ...maybe having it right now lol i hope its gone ok all the best xx


----------



## Madam Twinky

Hi
Thanks for the good luck messages.
Lap went well, I was there for 8 am, went down about 11 and back on the ward by 1:30, had some tea & toast and was allowed home just after 2pm. I was in a lot of pain but just wanted to get home! 
They just found a small bit of endo and a small bit of scaring but nothing that would cause any problems and other than that tubes, pelvis, ovaries etc all normal so really pleased.
Was in pain yesterday and haven't been able to sleep very well but hoping I will start to feel better, I'll keep you posted!! x


----------



## Jelly.B

MT - Glad all went well and hope you starting to feel better soon. Hope you get to know next step soon  
xx


----------



## Akasha

I am under investigation after 4 years ttc without result, so at the minute, I'm an unknown quantity! Last month I was sent for an HSG which couldn't be performed due to the radiologists being unable to find my cervix. 
I had a loop biopsy and laser treatment due to an abnormal growth on my cervix some ten years ago and have had problems with nurses doing my smear tests ever since. As a result I usully have to go to hospital to get them done. The thing is I'm awake when they do them and can move this way and that way (put my fists under the small of my back, cough, etc... You ladies know how it is!) But if I'm out cold I'm scared they might do some damage or be unable to run the dye. Some reassurance would be nice, please tell me I'm just being silly!


----------



## knickerbockerglory

Hi Akasha

I have had similar problems to you - when I had my HSG I found it very painful and fainted midway through the procedure. I also had a Lletz procedure a few years ago due to abnormal cells present which I think was what you had, although thankfully I've never had difficult or painful smear tests since then. I've  found out from the clinic that this can cause a small amount of scarring on the cervix and so they want to do a mock embryo transfer to 'rod it out' so to speak, this has to be done about 10 days before actual embryo transfer or it can grow back! perhaps it might be worth asking whether this might have caused the problems you had with your HSG?

I got admitted to the ward after the HSG, I was dizzy and kept throwing up. To be honest in hind sight I would have loved to to have been out cold! 

Good luck with it all, sending you


----------



## Madam Twinky

Sorry if this is a personal question but I wondered how long people left it after their Lap & Dye to have sex?
I'm due to ovulate starting this Friday, 7 days after my op and would like to try this month as I've heard their is a higher chance of conceiving after a Lap & Dye as your tubes have been flushed through if you get what I mean!!?? 
Although I won't if it's still painful and I wasn't told to wait any time frame so was just looking for some advice...


----------



## pinkfairy2

Hi, very similar story here. They tried to do HSG but couldn't get catheter through my cervix. I had it done under GA where they also dilated my cervix. No idea how long this was meant to last, surgeon I'd assume the dilation is permanent. No idea if this is causing our problems TTC. 

Surgery was fine, woke up with very mild period pain which went away after about ten mins. To be honest,I was glad it was done under GA where I had no understanding of what was going on. Wen they were trying to do HSG they poked about for ages, scraping etc but it wasn't sore really. 

Reminds me, due my smear this month, woohoo. Another thi g to worry about . . . .if I can be of any help, please let me know. So sorry you're going throu this too x


----------



## Jelly.B

MT - when I had that done, I got told I could have sex when ever I was ready for it.. there is no time limit to wait here, you just have to try and see how you feel   
You can however feel some light pain after orgasm but that is perfectly normal. Go for it girl  

xoxoxo


----------



## Akasha

Thank you for sharing, ladies. I'm so sorry you both went through all that with your HSG's, they sounded horrendous! I was lucky in that respect that they were aware of my case history, (both the nurses were lovely: really sympathetic and caring) so once they realised they couldn't pin point my cervix they said they wouldn't proceed any further and called it a day. So I didn't get any further than them poking about with speculums. Admittedly I was a nervous wreck and physically shaking on the table just with sheer anticipation of the procedure, hearing lots of women refer to them as 'torture-grams'.  Also, in a lot of private clinics they offer sedation for an HSG. (I'm NHS, btw.)
And yes, call me a baby and a prude (I know it seems silly feeling embarassed after so many people have already examined me, etc. but it never seems to become any more comfortable for me) I'll be relieved I'll be out for the Lap and Dye. (I only had my appointment last week to discuss the failed HSG and I could have had the Lap and Dye done tomorrow - 16th Dec due to a cancellation, but I am going to see Duran Duran in concert the next day. So I'm now due to get it 24th Feb. if they can't get me in sooner with another cancellation.) I think I'm more worried about the results of these tests tbh. I don't know why I'm not conceiving yet and keep wondering which is worse: Knowing what the problem is or being ignorant? I suppose it all depends on the overall prognosis, really. I am scared though!
I have two sisters: One has 3 healthy boys and has never had any problems falling pregnant. In fact, 2 of them were 'surprises'. My other sister has had all sorts of problems and has undergone IVF for 14 years, bless her! It has been a hell of a roller coaster ride for her and her husband and I keep wondering if I could be as brave as she has been. On the positive side, she is an inspiration to me, not the least because in June this year she had the best news ever: She is now expecting her first child in February and I can't wait to spoil the baby rotten as only aunties can! She keeps me positive, only at the moment I don't feel t's appropriate to talk to her about stuff/cry on her shoulder etc. because she's waited so long for her moment I don't want to spoil it or worry her in any way. So it's nice to talk to other ladies who understand on here. Thank you.
Anyways, my window of opportunity falls directly over Christmas itself, so I've invested in some nice lingerie and will be trying extra hard to see if Santa (Well, not Santa, exactly! Lol.) Will be kind and give me an extra special gift for the new year. 
A very Happy Christmas, girls! And a very bright, happy, healthy (and hopefully fertile) new year to all of us. xxx


----------



## Mrs Davies

Hi Spoony !

I have got quite a bad scar from when i had an ectopic pregnancy and had my tubes removed, but my stitches was very itchy, and my scar still is today and i had the operation last year! My mum tells me that the scar will always be itchy 

Best of love and luck for when you start IVF 

xxxxx


----------



## Sheilaweb

I used Bio - oil and I can't see too much from my myomectomy or c-section.... shame its too late to use it on very old hip scars - which luckily never get itchy.

Best wishes
Sheila


----------



## Tulipwishes

I also found the HSG painful, but then the person who performed it wasn't the most gentle of Doctors, and then immediately afterwards I came out in a blotchy rash, they suspected I was allergic to the dye, so I had to stay there for a while after so that they could observe me.

Good luck for the lap and dye.


----------



## Sparkly_Shoes

Hi there,

I had a lap 3 months ago and they did itch very much after about 2-3 weeks. Pls try not to itch them (i know how annoying it is) as long as they dont look swollen or have pus / blood then best leave them alone.

Trust me in a couple of months you will forget all about them!! 

I found that once the skin was fully healed (ie intact) gently rubbing a small amount of Bio-oil each morning after shower and each night before bed, really helped. 

Good luck dear!!


----------



## holliedolly

Hi Ladies

I have been ttc for around 8 years now without any success. i miscarried at 6 weeks back in 2009 but have not fallen apart from then. 

i have a mild form of pcos but am told that i do ovulate so clomid is not an option.

At the moment i am "undiagnosed" as such and the hospital are not sure why im not conceiving. 

The next step for me is to have a laparoscopy. I have my pre op assesment in exactly one week but i'd really like to get some advice and guidance from anyone who has also had a laparoscopy.

I am fully aware of the procedure and im quite looking forward to getting it over and done with, my only concerns are what the laparoscopy could reveal. 

i've had very little in the way of advice and i have many questions regarding the results it may produce so if anybody out there could let me know what the operation concluded ie, did they find endimetriosis, ovarian cysts, blocked tubes etc and what the next course of action is for each result i'd hugely appreciate it. 

i know im being a little impatient but after 8 years of heartache with no real answer, i'd love to get as much scope as possible from women who have been through the same and know what it's like to feel like there is no light at the end of the tunnel

thank you all

holliedolly xx


----------



## Chocolatebox

Hi Holliedolly

I can give you a little insight from my own experience. I have also been ttc for 8 years, after i suffered a miscarriage (which i found quite traumatic at the time, it was a massive shock) in Feb 2005 i decided a few months later to see a fertility expert as i could not fall pregnant again. Crazily it was the only time i have ever conceived naturally. 
Anyway, i had my first laparoscopy in 2005 and it revealed that i had endometriosis (i had never heard of it before), not a lot was found but the lap also revealed that i had one kinked fallopian tube. I have since then had subsequent laparoscopies and have had four in total, there are things i wish i new before the first as i now know that the first two were carried out by a greedy surgeon.

There are other procedures that will have cost implications but maybe asking for them at the same time will save you having to have another procedure in the future. Two additional areas i would go for, would be to:

1. Ask them to pass dye through your tubes to check their patency, i.e to check that the dye spills freely through them as tubes can have adhesions which would/could potentially stop natural conception (not all surgeons would include this as part of the laparoscopy it is better to ask before rather than later).
2 . To have a hysteroscopy at the same time, this checks the surface of the uterus... they look for things like fibroids and abnormalities within the uterine cavity. 
3. Ask if the surgeon will show you pictures of his/her findings after the operation as well. This way you know that they have actually done something as opposed to just poke and prod you for the money. 

If they find endo, they will remove as much as they can see and will also remove or drain any cysts that they find at the same time. Basically they will try to clean you up as best as possible. After my 3rd Lap i was on a course of provera tablets for 5 months (no ttc at this point). The tablets stopped my periods and were given so my body could heal/slow down the growth of endo before my first cycle of IVF.

In terms of kinked tubes, they will try to straighten them out and if there is a mild blockage within the tube area, when they flush it with dye SOME people find that this helps to unblock them. 

After the op you will feel discomfort in your abdomen area and bizarrely also at the front of your shoulder area... and you may feel gassy also... lol lol (gas has to come out some way!!! He he). I definitely have found both peppermint tea and a hot water bottle greatly helped to ease the discomfort. 

I am sure your surgeon will help you find the best solution to any issues that they find... although be warned surgeons have a tendency of coming to see you after your op and you may be woozy from the anaesthetics...so it may not make clear sense until you have your next consultation with your surgeon. 

Best of Luck!! Hoping 2012 brings us all our much wanted, and already much loved babies.

Hope my post helped you ...

xxxx


----------



## Chocolatebox

Sorry ...me again...


Forgot to add that all 4 laps i had done were via private insurance. The first 3 by Bupa and the last one by AXA PPP, when calling insurance companies they wont cover fertility but if you tell them you have painful heavy periods...pain...discomfort blah blah from my experience they will look into it.


Also after my 1st and 2nd lap with the same surgeon he did advise me after each op to go away and try naturally for 6 months (i was in mylate 20's at this point).


Best of Luck!


----------



## holliedolly

wow this is fantastic and so informative, thanks ever so much for replying, i already feel more positive and upbeat about the procedure.

btw, the lap is free on the nhs in my area which is even better!

i too hope 2012 brings you everything you want  xx


----------



## vickypink

Hi Hollydolly and Starfish,

I am also booked in for a lap within the next 8-12 weeks.  This will be my second lap since 2009 and I too have endo.  I have been trying to conceive for 16 months with no success and had an appt yesterday with a fertility consultant on the NHS.  He wants to do another lap to see what is going on and told me that he wouldn't give me clomid as he believes that I am ovulating....  

Like you Starfish, after my first lap, I had some discomfort in the abdomen and pain in the shoulder due to the gas they pump into your tummy so that they can see all your organs within the pelvic area.  I actually found it to be ok and although I was nervous the first time round, I know I won't be this time.  I hope that gives you some comfort Hollydolly - you will be fine.  I agree with Starfish that you should ask to see or have a copy of the pictures they take.  I asked when I had my first lap at Bupa and my consultant on the NHS has asked to see them!  At least he can then compare notes 

Good Luck to both of you in your fertility journey.  Here's hoping that 2012 is our year!  Baby Dust to you both xxxxx


----------



## Need1Miracle

HI, 

I had mine 6 months ago and the stitches in my belly button did not heal nicely. I had pus seeping out, but i kept the stitches clean, tried my hardest not to itch, and eventually they dissolved and healed. I can see the scarring if i look closely but nothing ugly!

Sarah


----------



## Akasha

I'm a litttle bit scared of the operation, which is what most of my family and friends have been saying, 'It's nothing - you'll be fine!' But what I'm REALLY terrified of is the results! 
I've been with my husband for 18 years: TTC for almost 5 years now, and ironically spent the first 10 years of my life on the pill! I'm booked into hospital at 11am this morning for my Lap and Dye and don't know how I'll feel when I get the results. I've always been the tom-boy of the girls in our family. I was never into dolls like my sisters were. I put myself across as tough and logical: always calm in a crisis, etc. But a few weeks ago my counsellor asked me to consider the possibility that I could never have children. (Something I think I always mentally skirted round mentally) and I burst into tears. Funny how I avoid acknowledging exactly how much it really means to me, it seems, just so that I can cope.
I'm scared of what they might find 'wrong' with me, in case it's something really serious that they can't help me with. Then again, at least I'd have an explanation... I really sympathise with those women who have been trying for years, like me, and then go through all the tests, only to be told they don't know what's the cause. I mean - where the hell do you go from there
I know I'm getting ahead of myself, and like my best friend says, 'Just get the test out the way first, don't think about the results yet.' But I have two older sisters: One who is perfectly fertile (and has 3 boys to prove it) and another who endured 12 years of IVF, miscarriages, ectopics, etc. I saw her go through sheer hell, bless her! I just keep thinking, 'I'm not that strong!' I don't think I could endure what she went through: the ups-and-downs - emotionally, mentally, physically... She's just amazing! So I'm really pleased to report that on January 22nd just gone, she was finally rewarded with a beautiful baby boy.
I think I just need to get stuff off my chest. Sorry for the moan, folks. Just hope I get some positive news today and it means we can actually DO something.


----------



## ClarissaN

The very best of luck today - let us know how it goes and what you get told today and we can all go through it together with you. 

I bounced out of hospital the day I had mine - felt fine! But needed a LOT of TLC in the days afterwards as the swelling went down and the stitches healed - strangely it was one of those 'nothing wrong' operations but I felt a sense of relief that I could 'tick' that off and dust myself down and say "what's next".

Every single one of us is different but the beauty of this forum is we are all in it together.

Chin up and deep breaths x


----------



## Akasha

Thank you so much! I really appreciate your support and encouragement. x

I keep thinking how brave all you ladies are, and how cowardly I am! Lol. I suppose I'll have to draw strength and inspiration from you all.  

I'll update you as soon as I get some news. When I went for my pre-op assessment, they told that I might not necessarily get feedback today (contrary to what they told me at the clinic!) but I hope they do so I'll at least just know one way or the other. Fingers crossed! (And my toes!) xxx


----------



## ClarissaN

With me the nurse came round when I had 'surfaced' and eaten and was dressed ready to go home. 

I was still a little bit groggy but she told me that both tubes were clear - I spent the next 5 minutes asking "are you SURE??" since the xray had shown a blockage in one. Followed by "are you SURE you're sure" until finally they practically walked me to the door to leave!! 

If you'd asked me how I felt before the op I would have said the same as you. It's only afterwards we can all look back and think how daft we were for worrying


----------



## wendycat

Just wanted to wish you luck for today


----------



## Caro101

Hey Akasha

Hope everything went well and you are feeling okay. I am booked for my lap and dye this wednesday and like you i guess i find myself worrying about the "what will they find". It is a very tough journey that we are all on and untill you've walked down this path like we have you can never truley know - but whats more is we are strong. I too draw a lot of my strength to cope from all you ladies on here.. Its amazing just what people go thru and yet still pick themselves up and say " okay back to the drawing board.. whats next".. 

Thinking of you and hope you are getting some much deserved tlc..


----------



## Akasha

Hello lovely ladies!

I just wanted to say a huge thank you for all your supportive messages and best wishes. (You made me cry!) It's all too easy to sometimes feel so alone with these things, and that we have no one to talk to, but if these forums have taught me anything, it's that we're far from alone. Thank you.

As it happens, they let my husband stay with me right up until about an hour before the surgery. (He left of his own accord, so I wouldn't be surprised if they allowed someone to stay the whole time until they took you down.) As a result, I was strangely calm at the hospital, right up until I was on the trolley outside of theatre. >< The staff were brilliant, though: Having probably seen so many nervous patients. They gave me a sedative (unknown to me) so I don't even remember getting put out. I woke up feeling a bit sick, but then drifted back to sleep. The next thing I knew they were wheeling me back to the ward. Then I had tea and toast - the best I ever had! Lol. Although my throat was really dry, I felt sleepy and my tummy was a bit tender and bloated, I felt great!

When all comes to all it was good news: the lap and dye went well. They had to dialate my cervix to do the dye bit of the procedure, which Dr Alanizi (my consultant) said was a bit difficult. And when they ran the dye, she said there was initially some resistance, but then all of a sudden the dye escaped from my fallopian tubes - so both tubes are patent. No sign or endometriosis or Polycystic ovaries, as they'd suspected, so also great news. What they did find, however is a very large uterine fibroid. She concluded I had two options: Firstly to have further surgery and remove the fibroid; secondly, to go ahead with fertility drug, Clomid for several cycles and see what happens. I went with the second option, which she then said she would have recommended.
So... I'm sitting here with a black-and-blue tummy, full of wind, but otherwise very happy. Looks like my husband will have to get his batteries charged over the next few months: Fingers crossed that the Clomid works.  

PS: Best of luck to you for Wednesday, 'Caro101' - keep us posted, hun. xxx <3


----------



## wendycat

Akashka


So glad it went well, and was good-ish news! I'm really pleased that you're now able to continue your journey, best of luck! X


----------



## Caro101

Akasha 

a bit belated but thank you for wishing me luck with my lap and dye. I read your post before i went in the previous night and it really put me at ease. Thank you.

So i had it all done yesterday. They said everything went well - no complications. The Consultant came to talk to me just before i went home and he said all tubes were clear and no sign of endo and that it was all good news. Then i asked so "i haven't got pcos or anything like that" that's when he said oh yes you do have polycistic ovaries. But then he seemed to play it down and said that means sometimes no egg is released when it's supposed to because there is no fully mature egg so we can give you some medication to help that and take your husbands sperm and put it together with the egg (he he he he i am sure he was talking about ivf).. Bless him i know he was trying simply things for me as much as possible, if he only knew how much ladies that are dealing with infertility know am sure if we were tested we'd get diplomas he he he. He then just said we'll talk all about it when i see you in 6 weeks if you are not pregnant as  i have flashed out your tubes and that can help a lot. I then got home and looked at my discharge summary and it simply says " laparoscopy and dye showed normal pelvis with bilateral tubal patency" There was absolutley no mention of the polysistic ovaries which is driving me mad and really cant wait 6 weeks for this appointment to discuss. Anyway am feeling okay..i am really hoping i'll be in top form quickly i am due to ovulate in 3 days time and i was hoping to bd what with flashed out tubes who knows   lol..How are you feeling?


----------



## Boscobel

Hi, just wanted to post to say that we have things in common! I had a failed hsg due to tricky cervix followed by lap and dye that wasn't a lot more successful. They didn't dilate my cervix - I wish they had - and still had trouble getting the catheter through. But photos they took do show a large fibroid. Or so they thought, they couldn't find it on the ultrasound and now I'm waiting for the results for an MRI. I've been ttc for eighteen months and am now 35, would really like some answers. Did you get an ultrasound? And did anyone suggest that might be why it could take longer to conceive?


----------



## Noodle1

Hi ladies

Wonder if you could give me some advice.  I had a lap, hysteroscopy and cyst removal from my left ovary on 23 Feb. I had slight bleeding after the op which stopped within a couple of days.  It then started again but (once again) only lasted for a couple of days.  It is now nearly two weeks since my op and I have started bleeding again.  It is not heavy by any means - doesn't require a towel or anything like that but it is there when I wipe.  I just wondered how long I could expect this to last and if it is normal.

My period is not due until 16 March so I don't think it is that.

Many thanks

xxxxx


----------



## tracyl247

Hi Noodle

From reading the other posts on this it seems bleeding can be normal after the procedure. If you are worried though, maybe a trip to the GP or a call to the hospital where you had it done for some reassurance would be helpful   

Take Care

Tracy


----------



## lexiecat

Hi Girls

I've got an appointment for a laparoscopy in a couple of weeks. The thing is I am also currently on clomid. There is no advice from the hospital saying that we should stop TTC this month..but surely if a little miracle happens then that wouldn't be compatible with a surgery?! I reckon i'll be on day 24 of my 28/29 day cycle so i'm guessing an early preg test before surgery may pick it up?

confused as to what to do as surely it's a waste of  a round of clomid not to try this month?

anyone know what i should do?

thanks
x


----------



## vickypink

Hi Lexicat,

I am going in for a lap and hydrotubation on Saturday and was told that in order to carry out the op, I had to have avoided unprotected sex since my last period.  As you mention in your post, it is to avoid any chance of you being pregnant during the op.

Hope that helps and good luck with your op!!


----------



## Akasha

My lap and dye was 12 days ago, but my stitches in my side started itching on around day 8! I keep having to stop myself from scratching when I'm half asleep, still. Lol. Definitely a good sign though - itching. We're on the mend.


----------



## Akasha

Hello, 
I had my lap and dye on 24th Feb, which would have been around day 16 of my cycle.  After my op, I was given Clomid to start on days 2-6 of my next cycle, followed by 21 day blood progesterone test. My next appointment with my consultant is 24th April, when she said she'd discuss the findings of the 21 day results.  So I am under the impression that they expected me to have my period as normal, but so far, no sign of it (and I'm usually like clockwork) apart from tender boobs. Is this normal? And is it possible to skip the first cycle? Just looking for some reassurance, really.


----------



## xxxjasminexxx

lol I so know what you mean about the half asleep stage!  I was totally grossed out by the whole stitch thing after my op (9 months ago) and even now I still feel a bit weird when I touch that area.  Mine were so itchy but I didn't dare touch them, it was the most frustrating thing ever


----------



## marleymoo

Hey ladies. I had my LAP on the 7th. My bellybutton stitches got infected so ended up on antibiotics (which I welcomed as boy have I been constipated - sorry!!).
I also had my dissolvable stitches taken out on Friday as they were pulling too tight and getting on my nerves. I am now feeling good. Back to work next Monday and can't wait for the distraction.
Did any of you struggle to get a straight answer after the LAP? My consultant didn't even come and see me and I'll Ive had is a letter saying my insides are a mess and my right ovary is missing? 
My itching has also stopped since the stitches went - thanksfully 
Hugs
Abi
xx


----------



## jenny1234

hi everyone so i had my hysteroscopy, laproscopy & dye two days ago after ttc for 19 months now and they found nothing which is great but also still has left me with no answers why i cant get pregnant, my last blood test before having these procedures showed id stopped ovulating again after stopping clomid after no pregnancy on three rounds of that just wondering if anyone else who has had these procedures and came back 'all clear' what might be my next stage in the fertility process Would appreciate any advice big or small,
thanks x


----------



## ★~Reach4theStarz~★

Hi jenny,

I had a laparoscopy after we had been trying for 1 year 6 months.....after it came back all clear we had an appointment in which the fertility dr said the next best thing was IVF. He explained this was because clomid could do more harm than good...as you say stopping you from ovulating...also IUI would have no more higher % of concieving than naturally....due to trying to time it right with ovulation. 

So we had to wait another month in order to find out if we would qualify for ivf due to being 'unexplained' and also my age of 21 even though my DF is 31. ...

In the mean time 3 days before my appointment to find out if we would get funding for IVF.....i found out i was pg!!!!!!!!! omg was i shocked!!!....just to top it off ...we were told i wouldnt get IVF until i was atleast 23 and also still might not get it due to being 'unexplained' 

I know this probably puts a downer on the situation however i was feeling the same after and feeling hopeless and found out i was pg....so keep trying ...dont give up hope....and hopefully you will get IVF in the mean time!! if they offer you IUI...great.

baby dust to all 
xxxxx


----------



## yellowhope

Reach for the Stars Congratulations on the BFP  
Delighted to see your good news!!


----------



## jenny1234

Thanks 'reach4thestarz' for your info, had you been on clomid before all your investigations? They didt say anything about it causing me any harm it did what it was suppose to (make me ovulate because I wasn't on my own atall) but although I had a great response to it still no pregnancy so not sure if il be put on it again as I've stopped ovulating two months after last clomid round, we too are young and although me and my partner are in the age bracket for ivf we would be ruled out as we already have a 6 year old together, do you know what the circumstances have to be for iui? And massive congratulations on your pregnancy that's great and nice to know that it eventuly did just happen for you reminds me not to give up hope! 
Jenny x


----------



## cobweb

Hi - not sure where I should post this but my consultant has given me the choice next go of a lipiodol treatment or a laparoscopy next go? I have some reading matter but wondered if anyone had any strong feeling one way or the other? I have no history of endometriosis but have had some abdominal pain (nothing terrible, just unusual for me) after the last cycle no.5.

Thank you


----------



## ★~Reach4theStarz~★

thanks girls!!!

yellowhope...i wasnt on clomid before the laparoscopy as the blood tests showed i was ovulating...maybe not every month but atleast 6 times a year. thats maybe why my dr said it could have an adverse effect on me and stop me ovulating...if you were not ovulating in the first place then clomid would be good for you.

im not sure if IUI have the same requirments as ivf with you having a child already.....but they may still offer it if you are not ovulating naturally. 

i dont know whether this helps but i literally did everything i could to make my body ready for pregnancy...eg...i was on pregnancy vitamins...eating healthy...eating fertility boosting food like blueberries and cinamon...etc etc..

have you been using ovulation tests?? to see if your ovulating and when??

xxx


----------



## MrsFlossey25

Hello ladies

Hope you don't mind me joining this thread?

I am having the lap and dye/ovarian drilling done on Monday 21st May, i have many other women tell me the procedure is so minor your be up and about the same day but they havent had ovarian drilling. 

I'm more worried about the little cuts, even i no they will be tiny i havent ever had stiches before so dont like the idea that ill have a hole thats stiched up if that makes sense, im also a little upset as my mum is away on holiday and i'm told im not allowed anyone to stay with me in hopsital 

would be grateful for those that have had the same operation to let me know there stories, even if no success

xxxx


----------



## skye11

Hi Flossey, 

Just wanted to say that I totally understand the way you feel about the lap and dye! I'm getting mine on 14th May and I am so scared of it all! I know I'm being ridiculous but can't help worrying about it! Hopefully I'll be able to reassure you after I've had mine done! I'm more worried about getting knocked out. It's a first for me! 

X


----------



## MrsFlossey25

Hi Ske

Well i can say i have been knocked out before, 8 times in fact. it's really not that bad. i will be honest, you will ahve the needle (canular) inserted into your hand (dont hurt) where they inject the anesectic, sorry cant spell it and then you feel a warm sensation from your toes and before the feeling goes to your waist, your asleep. its a lovely feeling and really nothing to worry about.

When you come round your just very tired and a little out of it as they would prob give you painkillers before you wake up to help take the edge off

I am not happy i cant have anyone stay with me. are you allowed anyone with you? where are you having it done?

x


----------



## skye11

Hi Flossey, 

Thanks, you make getting knocked out sound relaxing. Will try to remember that on the 14th! My hubby is coming with me but I don't know if he's allowed in the ward after I'm out of recovery. I'm getting mine done in the New Victoria in Glasgow. Same place I had hsg. Didn't really have a hospital feel about it as it's brand new! 

Have you been told you can't have anyone stay with you? Where are you getting yours? Sooner this weight is off my shoulders the better! 

X


----------



## MrsFlossey25

It really is ok

Best part about the op tbh lol

No ive been told im not allowed anyone to stay, i can have 2 visitors if i am still in the ward after visiting time which is 2 pm and its being done in reading, royal berkshire hospital. oh me too i cant wait for it to be over with

xx


----------



## skye11

Hi Flossey, 

Waiting nearly over! Had my pre assessment yesterday & had to go to hospital that lap is taking place to get yet more blood from me today as well. Feeling very emotional! Doesn't help that good friends announced last night they are pregnant! Has put me on a downer! Maybe getting knocked out will be good, I will have a short time I can escape the world! 

Skye x


----------



## MrsFlossey25

Skye

you had it done? results was pretty good then? pleased you you

What happens next? how are you feeling?

xxxx


----------



## skye11

Hi Flossey,

Yes, I had it done! Never been so nervous in my life lol! It was the longest day ever!

Basically, I had a 4 hour wait next to hospital bed on ward. Poor hubby had decided to wait for me in the hospital that day not realising it would be so long. He had to wait in the main waiting area outside. I watched as all the other women were taken in front of me! Finally it was my turn!

Walked to anaesthetic room where they started asking me about work. Once anaesthetic gone in they asked about the summer holidays and the last thing I remember saying is 'I want to go to Greece!' 

When I woke up (having then dreamt about work) the doctor gave me the news. I was upset but mostly from the relief that the lap was over. Doctor was very positive in saying I can still conceive naturally but it would be up to me if I wanted the left tube unblocked! He said it was good news cause now we know what the problem has been!

To be honest, I'd worried so much about getting knocked out, I hadn't worried so much about the actual result. I guess it's not that bad. Has made me realise that with only one tube working and the high levels of stress and worry about tests that no wonder it hasn't happened yet. 

I have a follow up appointment in 6 weeks time where I guess they'll explain everything and we'll decide next steps! Part of me is thinking that we'll give it 6 months and if still nothing then get left tube unblocked! I'd like to live a bit without hospital appointments hanging over me!

Wee tip about getting out of hospital.. I'd decided before I went in that I'd eat and drink as much as possible after lap so that I could get out! I did just that and I was the first one on the ward to leave! Last down but first out lol! The whole process from getting knocked out to being back home was 3 hours! Just a pity I'd had to wait so long before hand! 

As for pain...only mild cramp! Not bad at all!

Good luck with yours Flossey & anyone else who's getting a lap done soon! I can honestly say, if I can do it anybody can! 

X


----------



## MrsFlossey25

Skye
I had it done yesterday, results was the best news I've ever heard. my tubes are clear and healthy, I had 5 holes drilled in each ovary and some tissue removed, can't remember why. I'm in a lot of pain in my belly button

I have to wait for a period to then get a mid cycle scan to find out if I ovulate on my own but my chances are much higher now, surgeon says he'll see me in the antenatal clinic with my 12 kids lol

How long it take for you to fully recover? And how long did you leave it till you took off your plasters?

Lou xxxx


----------



## skye11

Yay! You're another step closer too! So pleased you've done it! Was thinking about you yesterday! 

That's great news! 

Yeah, belly button pain not so good. Felt like I'd pulled a muscle under my belly button the next day. Getting up and down was being like an old person lol! I took my bandages off in the shower, the day after the lap. 

Got my stitches out yesterday which I think was the sorest bit of the whole process! Strange sensation getting your belly button pulled! Lol. I also took a whole week off work, went back today. I'm a teacher so wanted to be feeling a hundred percent! 

Take it easy and enjoy the rest!

X


----------



## MrsFlossey25

Skye

Had my 1st shower today, still on pain. Tmi but I'm struggling to go to the no2.

My stitches are dissolvable ones, but I'm worried about them only because I've never had stiches before and I'm still so sleepy and not with it 

How was your 1st day back 

Xx


----------



## skye11

Hi Flossey,

I do sympathise but each day that passes the pain should lessen! The co-codamol I took made me drowsy. Did lots of sleeping while I was off so that's normal. 

Since op and getting my period... Not like normal at all. Lasting ages! 

First day back was great! Kids over the moon to have me back! Told me they'd not done any work while I was off, to which I replied all that would then change! Lol. Cue lots of groans!!! Was good to get back to normal! 

Hope you're feeling a bit better today. Take care.

Xx


----------



## MrsFlossey25

Hey hun

I'm getting there, belly button is infected so went to the doctors and got antibiotics.

Still finding it hard to walk about for long but gas is getting tiny bit better and I've been to no 2 at last. Guess its just resting for a while lol

How you feeling now? Bet being back at work was fab, your kids seem lovely to teach x


----------



## skye11

Hi Flossey,

How are you getting on now? Sorry to hear your belly button got infected! Hope the antibiotics did the job! 

Yeah, being back at work is great although I wish I was off as its far too hot to be working lol! Any excuse to get outside for some rounders! Lol

Are you still off? Hope you're feeling better. 

Xx


----------



## dips

Hello ladies,

I hope I am posting in the right place 

I had a laparoscopy on the 24th (6 days back) ....Just had a few questions so thought of coming on here and asking...

Although I cannot call it pain, the area where my stitches are seems oddly uncomfortable...I am not able to walk at a normal pace or for long as it makes me tired and dizzy very soon....I still walk like an old lady and am very exhausted even by doing a little activity (like going up and down the stairs a couple of times)....is this normal or should I be fine by now?? The other question is about the stitches - I have the dissolvable ones...how long do they take to dissolve and how do I know when they have?? I have still kept them covered since the day of the procedure as was not sure if I am allowed to leave them open  ....I do change the plaster after a shower just for hygiene reasons but wanted to know what is the right thing to do?! ....also, when does this fatigued and dull feeling eventually wear out? I have not resumed my normal activities as just feel unfit to do anything at the moment...how long does this last??

Any answers/advice much appreciated


----------



## MrsFlossey25

Skye

Really suffering  belly button is raw and sore but I'm getting there. Glad your enjoying the sun 

Hey dips, you need to take off the plasters and leave them off, I took mine off after24 hrs keep it clean an dry but by keeping the plasters on they won't heal

I had my lap done a week yesterday and I'm only just starting to be able to walk better but I can't do to much until needing to lie down 

It does take time xx


----------



## dips

Hey Flossey,

Thanks for the reply 

I will take the plasters off then....how will I know when they are healed?? Also, with leaving them open, is it a problem with clothes touching them??

Thanks for letting me know that it does take time to get back to normal...I was thinking I am just being too delicate there 

Hope u recover and start to feel better soon xxx


----------



## MrsFlossey25

No worries, that I don't know coz mine ate still healing, I can only wrap leggings and when in bed I lay with nothing covering them to let air get to them but make sure there dry after a shower and no baths. Being delicate is normal hun I thought I was being a wimp but others said its a invasive op zxxx


----------



## skye11

Flossey, sounds horrible. Hope your belly button gets back to normal soon. 

Dips, I started feeling more normal after 8 days. I too was walking around at a slow pace. Just didn't have the same energy! Let the air get to your wound & it will get better. My stitches were supposed to be dissolvable but didn't dissolve. I had to go to the nurse to get them checked after a week anyway so got them taken out. I'd read about someone's skin growing over their stitches and didn't want that to happen to me. After 2 weeks my belly button wound is healing well. Still a little red but not sore. 

Hope you both feel better soon. 

Xx


----------



## MrsFlossey25

Skye no one has said I need to get Them checked. Did it hurt to have them out?


----------



## skye11

Flossey, 

If I was you I'd get them checked and ask if they will dissolve. My stitches felt like threads hanging out that wouldn't dissolve. Getting them out was a little sore, more uncomfortable than anything. Strange sensation of getting your belly button pulled! If they are able to take them out I'd get them out as it means it will be on the last step of the healing process! 


Xx


----------



## MrsFlossey25

they was checked when i went to the doctor on friday, she said they was ok. but no one has said to go back. my belly button  is infected so they wont touch that but the stitch on my side of tummy is sharp and annoying and catches on clothes. i can only wear leggings atm and today ive had a lot of pain in general

has clomid been mentioned to you to try straight away?

xxx


----------



## dips

Hi skye11,

Thanks for the reply...am feeling a lot better knowing that whatever I am feeling and going through is normal and not just me! The doc who performed the procedure told me that I should be feeling fine in 5 days  so I just kept wondering if there was something wrong with me  but after hearing your's and flossey's experiences I know what to expect and am giving my body the time it needs to get back to normal 

As for the stitches, I have kept them uncovered since yesterday and all I can see on both of them is a tiny piece of thread with a knot...is this the bit that should go away?? If yes, then I might be seeing the nurse next week as have to go for a blood test and I can ask her to have a look and remove it if possible  The stitch near the groin seems ok but the one on the belly button looks bruised so dont think I want to go this week....might as well give it a few more days in case she is willing to remove it as it might hurt less 

Hope u get better soon too


----------



## MrsFlossey25

Dips.

I had mine done a week gone monday, and i am still struggling. i had a bbq on sunday and altho i had my feet up on a deckchair and i was resting it was agony and have gone back onto tramadol. i felt the same as you. i've heard women going back to work after 3 days and back on a bike after 5 days but we all heal differnt, i had a little bit of work done other then what they was meant to. my sitches are the same hun.

I had mine checked when i had to get antibiotics for the infection in belly button, it says on my info that i was given that they can take up to 4 wks to dissolve, a friend who had it done in november said it took 5 weeks for hers to go and the internal 1's 2 months and she felt them ping too, weird lol

You need to let air get to the stitches as much as possible as thats helped mine heal, the one above pubic bone is fine but one on my side is sore and really red and the belly button is infected. im now feeling the ovarian drilling. ouchy but i hope its all worth it in the end with a BFP.

So Dips what is going on with treatment now? what did they find at lap?

xxxxx

SKye hope your ok hunnie xxx


----------



## dips

Thanks again Flossey

Bless u huni...I hope u start feeling better soon  ...I have been lucky enough to come off the painkillers...they are nasty  (not to mention the severe constipation they were causing  )

Like I said, I will ask the nurse to have a look at them when I go for the blood test next week and if she can remove them, then will ask her to get rid of them so that I reach the final stage of healing...I am hoping that I will be able to resume my normal routine from sometime next week...although today I am not as bad as I was 4-5 days ago, I still feel that lack of energy and getting exhausted even after a little activity so going to give myself a few more days to get the energy back and feel more normal 

On the treatment front, unfortunately it is limbo land  as I was supposed to have a surgery to remove a septum in my uterus because the hysteroscopy I had in January and the MRI that I had in Feb showed that I have a septate uterus but on the pre-op assessment day the doc tells me that both those results were inconclusive and therefore he will be performing a laparoscopy to see if it is a septate or not! this was a shock as I was told ever since the hysteroscopy that there was a septum and it would need to be removed  ....so eventually I only had a laparoscopy which showed that my uterus is not septate but bicornuate and nothing can be done to rectify it  ...there was no surgery needed as there was no septum! So I am back to square one now....where I was 4 years ago when the NHS had done their tests - bicornuate uterus, unexplained infertility...the only things that have got added on are I am 4 years older now (which is never a good thing for treatments  ) and have low amh too  ......basically the doc said I can try naturally (not sure if I have time on my side for that  ) or go ahead with treatments....since we bought a house early this year, finances are really tight and am not sure we can afford more than one go at present and hence am wondering what is the best thing to do! 

xxxxx


----------



## MrsFlossey25

Dips

That sucks, yeah i know you brought your 1st house must of cost a bit. do you not get treatment on nhs? or have you already had a cycle?

It must be very hard to decide what is best and must be awful not having any answers, i wish only the best for you and here anytime you want to talk.

So what happ next? more tests?
xxx


----------



## dips

Flossey,

Thanks huni...the support means a lot  

My last 2 cycles which I had in 2010 were both NHS funded and my PCT offers only 2 so no more funded cycles for us  

Buying a house is a huge expense and just empties ur bank account  .....my dilemma is that becoz we might only be able to afford one go at present what can I do to give myself the best chance  and even after that, there is no guarantee of it working, is there  so I might spend all that money and go through the emotional and physical aspects of a cycle and still be nowhere  so just feeling very down and out at the minute...If I had a lot of money in the bank then atleast I could console myself by saying..."OK, we will try again" but not being able to have that luxury feels horrible  so am just taking my time and thinking carefully of how I would like to proceed...

Nothing happens next....no more tests required for now....it is upto us whether we want to keep trying naturally or go ahead and have a cycle

xxxx


----------



## MrsFlossey25

So what would you need to do to prepare to give the cycle it's best chance?, i dont know why you cant get it on the nhs but i dont have any chance of having ivf, im lucky i wont need it but i understand how you feel. your in turmoil knowiung what to do but i know in time you will make the right decision.

I came on my period today, so little pleased about that. havent had one in months

xxxxxx


----------



## skye11

Hi Dips & Flossey,

Wishing you the best of luck with whatever you decide to do Dips! It's really not an easy journey! Hope you're feeling better. 

Flossey, hope your belly button beginning to feel better. 

Think I ovulated yesterday from my left side that is blocked! Had really bad cramp on left side. Guess I'm more aware of it now that I know that side is blocked. Bit gutted cause I know that you can be more fertile after a laparoscopy and it's gone to waste by ovulating on the blocked side! I'd actually felt as if my period was on the way but as I'm only on day 18 that's not possible. Guess the laparoscopy has made my cycle feel a little different from normal! 

Hope you're enjoying the long weekend off! 

X


----------



## dips

Flossey - I don't know how to give myself the best chance, that is the problem! If there is an obvious problem and the doc tells u that u NEED to have IVF then at least they have decided it for u....but for me the chances with trying naturally are the same as trying with IVF (or so I think  ) and that's where the confusion comes from...I feel time has already run out for me to try naturally and with IVF there is no guarantee plus there is the cost factor!! Standing at this crossroad and taking the right decision for us seems like a difficult task 

So glad that u got ur periods  , hope ur belly button is better now? xxx

skye11 - thanks huni , no, not an easy journey in any way! am tired and exhausted from just thinking and thinking about what if and what if not and should I do this or should I do that....its just so so draining  ....hoping I can make a decision that I can live with....

Am sorry to read about the ovulation   .....but it is going to happen each month and hopefully in the coming months ur right side would be more active  and give u a better chance .....I am expecting my periods sometime this week...my first after the laparoscopy...so will see how they go....I have pretty much recovered now and will be back to my routine from tomorrow...

Had a quiet weekend...was still tired so just relaxed on saturday and sunday and yesterday and today just arranged stuff around the house (not sure if I told u that we moved house in March so still got bags and boxes and things lurking about  ) ...still lots more stuff to sort but doing it at my own pace....no rush! How was ur wkend?? xxxx


----------



## skye11

Hi Dips, 

Congrats on the moving house! Lots of work but also satisfying I would imagine! Maybe if you thow yourself into getting your new house sorted it will take your mind of baby decisions! If same chance of conceiving naturally as with ivf, I'd be inclined to try naturally! Maybe if having no doctors appointments for a while might help. Give it 6 months and if still not pregnant then think again about ivf. It is a tough one! 

I phoned hospital today to chase up follow up appointment after laparoscopy. 9th July! I want the doctor to go through every test result again do it's all fresh in my mind! 

My period lasted longer after laparoscopy. Hopefully next month it will get back to normal!

I ran the Glasgow 5k Race For Life on Sunday! Hadn't been out running since before op so have sore legs now lol! Watched the Jubilee concert last night and have chilled out the rest of the time. Back to work tomorrow! 

Hope you get peace of mind when you decide what to do. Take care.

Xxx


----------



## MrsFlossey25

Hi girls

How are you both?

Dips the advice Skye has given you is very good advice and i would have to agree, give yourself some time, no stress if possible, try pre seed or conception plus which is a lubrication that helps sperm live longer and helps the enviroment, wouldnt have thought that they have personalities lol i dont know if it will work but its worth a try isnt it. I've just re read past conversations as since this op i've been all over the place and giving your cirumstances i would advise to try naturally for 6 months just like skye said, if i was in your boat i'd do that, give myself the chance. Did they hospital say you have to wait for a period etc? 

Skye, have you had a mid cycle scan? 


I'm getting better, AF is calming down now. still got period pain tho. Belly button is fine now, and stitches are starting to loosen to dissolve. still cant walk too far without my ovaries hurting but that could be the drilling maybe? i have a scan on Wed 13th to check if op worked

xxxx


----------



## bunny73

Hi guys, just after some advice really.

3 years ago i had a hsg which showed i had unicornuate uterus (half a uterus with 1 tube, 2 overies) and my one tube was blocked.
Since then iv had 3 cycles of ICSI, during which i was told i also have pco. All of my cycles went very differently, so i think the clinic found me hard to treat!! During my cycles i had a missed misscarriage (2nd cycle) and on my last cycle i ended up in hospital :-(!!

Now that we have had all of our nhs cycles, we are in limbo about what to do next!

Iv read that tubes can be unblocked or that sometimes unblock themselves, and that ovarian drilling can help with pco, so i was wondering if you thought it would be worth me having a laparoscopy to see whats going on in there 3 years down the line? And to maybe give me some clearer answers?! Before we decide to change clinics, try different treatment etc!! Or with all my problems together unicirn uterus, blocked tube and pco, its not worth it??

Any advice would be greatly received 

Xx


----------



## MrsFlossey25

Bunny

Your situation seems very complicated, I cabt advise but if it was me I'd have it done just for peice of mind to find out what is wrong. They can unblock tubes sometimes and drilling may help too

Cxxxx


----------



## surfgirl82

Hi everyone, I hope you don't mind me joining in. I'm going for a lap & dye on Wednesday and I'm really scared! I've never been put to sleep or had an op before so it's all new. Although I will be glad of 2 weeks off work! I had felt ready to deal with any possible outcome, including a worst case scenario, but as its got closer I find myself breaking down in tears. I feel devastated over my miscarriages again, I try to move on but feel I hit a brick wall. Anyway I'm going on. Is the pain bad in the days following the lap? I'm gutted I won't be able to surf! Xx


----------



## Whirlybird

Hi surfgirl,

I had this about a month ago. The going to sleep bit isn't bad at all - I actually really enjoyed the spaced out feeling before and after! It was pretty painful from the gas for a couple of days, and the belly button wound hurt for about 5 days. I went back to work after a week but if I'm honest I should have stayed off an extra week as I wasn't really ready emotionally. I'm also not very good at resting - my husband forced me to lie down by doing everything for me for a few days, but as soon as he went back to work I felt like I had to be up and about doing things. I mowed the lawn 5 days after, which I don't think was very clever. 

I think if you make a concerted effort to properly rest you should be up and about in no time; having said that though, everyone seems to be different in their recover. I think you tend to know your own body and what it's capable of.

Plus, make the most of your partner while you are still incapacitated!!


----------



## surfgirl82

Hi whirlybird   thanks for your reply. It's good to have an idea of what it might feel like but I know what your saying about everyone feeling different. I'm glad the going to sleep bit was ok, I feel nervous but ready to get it out the way now. I just want some answers, I guess that's what we'll get! I will defo have my partner running round after me! x


----------



## MrsFlossey25

Surfgirl

hope the op went ok, i had mine done a month ago today, i'd say it took me 2.5 weeks to get better, i did have an infection in my tummy button but with antibiotics i was fine, my stiches are all gone and everything is fine now

Rest as much as you can but try to walk about a little bit to help the gas go, and when you go to the loo i found putting a pillow over my tummy helped as well as coughing im so glad i had it done and would have it done again if i needed it.

xx


----------



## surfgirl82

Hi Flossey thanks for the reply, glad your feeling better now. I'll defo take your advice on walking about to work the gas out as I've had pain on and off in my shoulder. The op went well, I was really brave when they put me to sleep, even though the tears were rolling down my eyes! They found endomitriosis on both ovaries and on the ligaments that support the womb. Right ovary was most affected and it was stuck down. The good thing is it isn't severe endo and the consultant said there is no reason why we can't get pregnant at home. Apart from the endo which has gone now it was all healthy in there. I feel really thankful for that. I'm glad I went ahead with it too.

Had to stay in over night as my blood pressure was low and I was sick. Home now though, feeling bit off my face on these pain killers! One thing I forgot to ask the consultant as I was still out of it from the anesthetic- as one ovary had been stuck down how would that have effected things? Would the egg of still been able to be released? He said now its removed it will increase our chances xx


----------



## MrsFlossey25

Surfgirl

I'm glad your home and it went okay. I too had tears when i went under. its normal.

Best thing i can suggest to you from what i've done is get better and relax with TTC. im not on any treatment yet, i've had my 1st natural cycle and find out on wed from a blood test if ive ovualted. So its working at least as my follie was 15.5 last time it was measured.

Stay positive

xx


----------

